# WANTED: Snake/handler for rental



## Crocka (4 mo ago)

Hey everyone,
Hope you are all well.
I’m throwing a jungle themed party and would love to have a snake for guests to see on arrival. I live in east London/Hackney and the party would be on the 30th of September.
Can anyone help me out?

thanks so much,
Adam


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Crocka said:


> Hey everyone,
> Hope you are all well.
> I’m throwing a jungle themed party and would love to have a snake for guests to see on arrival. I live in east London/Hackney and the party would be on the 30th of September.
> Can anyone help me out?
> ...


Maybe if you posted a little more detail of what size of snake you would like to see. What provisions are you providing so that the snake can warm itself up if required. Are you offering payment, either just covering expenses or offering a payment in the same way you would for any other "party entertainment". 

The person would also need to have insurance and I believe there is a requirement for some sort of entertainers licence. Gone are the days where you could take a snake to an event, or even to schools to educate the kids.

You might also provide details of the party. Is it a private house or are you renting a hall... all this has a bearing on what the keeper can or can not do, especially if you are looking for a large constrictor to be on show


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Crocka said:


> Hey everyone,
> Hope you are all well.
> I’m throwing a jungle themed party and would love to have a snake for guests to see on arrival. I live in east London/Hackney and the party would be on the 30th of September.
> Can anyone help me out?
> ...


Anyone doing this needs a performing animal licence these days, plus insurance. There's also strict rules on what must be available to the animal, how the animal is handled or viewed etc.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> Anyone doing this needs a performing animal licence these days, plus insurance. There's also strict rules on what must be available to the animal, how the animal is handled or viewed etc.


No, it's changed. You need an Animal Activities Licence, just as with a pet shop.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

ian14 said:


> No, it's changed. You need an Animal Activities Licence, just as with a pet shop.


Only what it's called seems to have changed and as far as I can see, the animals would still be classed as "performing"??

The tighter restrictions were brought in a few years ago and it was basically classing this type of thing as performing animals. I looked into using my pygmy goats as therapy animals. To do so I'd have not only needed a licence, but also insurance including public liability. Plus, at the venue, you have to provide more than just turning up with your pet now.

I remember the days when I would take animals to my children's schools without the need of risk assessments and licences 😊


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> Only what it's called seems to have changed and as far as I can see, the animals would still be classed as "performing"??
> 
> The tighter restrictions were brought in a few years ago and it was basically classing this type of thing as performing animals. I looked into using my pygmy goats as therapy animals. To do so I'd have not only needed a licence, but also insurance including public liability. Plus, at the venue, you have to provide more than just turning up with your pet now.
> 
> I remember the days when I would take animals to my children's schools without the need of risk assessments and licences 😊


There was a change in legislation a few years back that effectively created a single licence for any activity involving animals including the Performing Animals Licence and Pet Shop Licence.
The current legislation is Animal Welfare (Licensing of Activities Involving Animals) (England) Regulations 2018.
It also deals with licences for dog breeding, dog boarding, etc etc.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Interesting how the OP has gone silent. Given that the party is weeks away....


----------



## Crocka (4 mo ago)

Hey guys,
Sorry, got wiped out with a bad case of the ole covid-19.

I’m not too picky about which snake given the short notice etc - would really appreciate any.

It’s a private household and the budget would be £100. Apologies for my naivety in terms of licenses etc. Please let me know if you have any more questions - really appreciate the help!


----------

